

Why is there no looting in Japan? - allantyoung
http://blogs.telegraph.co.uk/news/edwest/100079703/why-is-there-no-looting-in-japan/
This is a short piece that asks a very interesting question. There are a few anecdotal statements about how other cultures have witnessed large levels of looting during catastrophes.
======
jsavimbi
Gee, I don't know, but one has to look at the vast differences between an
almost entirely homogenous Japanese society, where almost all of the
population is brainwashed from birth to act in cooperation and those of a
vastly multicultural society where the majority of the wealth has been held
almost exclusively by a homogenous segment of the population who have used
this wealth and influence to socially and economically stigmatize the other
groups to isolate them while profiting at their expense. This has led to a
perpetual stimulation of racial, ethnic and economic strife which when given
the chance to manifest itself unpunished, will do so and on a large scale.

The looting is all counter-productive of course, because once tensions settle
down, the wealthy elites will use the past uncivil behavior as further
reasoning to impose even more drastic measures against the oppressed by
instigating fear, uncertainty and doubt in the minds of those who view
themselves as potential victims and co-opting them into participating in a new
round of legalized ethnic and socio-economic cleansing. See New Orleans,
Detroit, Los Angeles, New York, et al.

~~~
rick888
"where the majority of the wealth has been held almost exclusively by a
homogenous segment of the population who have used this wealth and influence
to socially and economically stigmatize the other groups to isolate them while
profiting at their expense"

What about the vast majority of the wealthy that have earned their money
through hard-work and success? Are they somehow doing everyone less fortunate
than them a disservice solely because they have wealth?

I also don't see how Japan is any different. There are just as many wealthy
people in Japan as there is in the US.

"This has led to a perpetual stimulation of racial, ethnic and economic strife
which when given the chance to manifest itself unpunished, will do so and on a
large scale."

It's because some cultures continue to spawn uneducated people that decide to
loot and steal when they think they can get away with it. Look at the culture
in Japan: Most families, even when they are poor, are educated and instill
that education in their kids.

Another problem is broken households. Having kids at 16 years old with no
father around is only going to decrease the chances of your kids success (and
your own).

~~~
jsavimbi
"Having kids at 16 years old with no father around is"

what happens to some people. The actual teen birth rate in the US is 4.15%, no
data on whether or not the father was part of the family unit post-partum. Are
you suggesting that 4.15% of the US population is vastly responsible for
looting during natural disasters or riots? Or are you just beating up on teen
mothers with rudimentary sexual education, little understanding of the
workings of an advanced society (which encompasses most if not all teenagers)
or lack of funding/access to family planning?

Your politically regressive talking points have little value in any argument
that anyone can easily pick apart with statistics. I do that for fun. It's
easier to state that you think that poor, black people are naturally prone to
looting and there's nothing that anyone can say or do that will change your
mind. I'd respect more for your ignorance than for your feeble attempt to
explain your position.

~~~
rick888
" Are you suggesting that 4.15% of the US population is vastly responsible for
looting during natural disasters or riots?"

You really look at statistics for fun..really? It sure doesn't sound like it.
Of course not ALL will be responsible, but more often then not, the people
responsible for looting are uneducated and poor.

"Or are you just beating up on teen mothers with rudimentary sexual education,
little understanding of the workings of an advanced society (which encompasses
most if not all teenagers) or lack of funding/access to family planning?"

I blame the parents, for not giving them the proper education when it comes to
protection. I am interested in the statistics on the parents of teenage
mothers. How many of them were also teenage mothers and how many families only
had one parent? We also won't be able to see the number of two-parent families
that just didn't spend any time with their kids.

"I do that for fun. It's easier to state that you think that poor, black
people are naturally prone to looting and there's nothing that anyone can say
or do that will change your mind. I'd respect more for your ignorance than for
your feeble attempt to explain your position."

You mentioned race, I didn't, which shows your ignorance. I'm talking about
culture, which many times is separated by race.

The problem is that we can't even show statistics that prove that one race
might, on average, be committing crimes or are in any way different than
another, without being labeled a racist. So, I'm not going to even bother.

Without being able to figure out why, there will never be a solution to the
problem. Even if we knew why, there will always be people that decide to have
kids early or make poor life decisions. It's the price of living in a free
society.

